# Wild boar



## fracwilt (May 19, 2016)

Shot a big boar behind the house last weekend. Saved the hams, shoulders and back straps. Planning on smoking the hams and shoulders next weekend. From searching here, thinking about brining 24 hrs, wrapping in bacon, smokin @225, then wrapping in foil @165 IT. Plan on finishing at 205 IT for pulled pork. The meat has a decent amount of fat, not like a boston butt fat cap though. I left most of this fat on, hoping it will help with moisture. Hog did not smell bad at all. Having a few folks over, any tips would be appreciated


----------



## kc5tpy (May 23, 2016)

Hello.  I think you are SPOT ON with your plan.  No need to replay it or explain why, you know why you are doing it that way.  GO FOR IT. Should turn out fantastic.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokinrgv (May 28, 2016)

I am currently smoking a wild hog ham that was killed on my property end of March. Been smoking it at 220-250 for six hours now on my offset with mesquite. From the start I put it uncovered in an aluminum pan with some onions and a can of Dr Pepper. Simple SPOG+brown sugar rub. IT after six hours is finally 160 and I have covered it with foil. Not sure when to actually pull it, though. Thinking 190 and letting it rest for a few hours(?). 













image.jpeg



__ smokinrgv
__ May 28, 2016


----------



## fracwilt (May 30, 2016)

Ok, heres how it turned out. Brined 2 shoulders and 1 ham for 2 days in cooler with water/ice. Brine was 1.5 cups kosher salt, 1.5 cups brown sugar, 2 qts apple juice, couple gallons of water. Shoulders and ham between 12-14lbs each. Friday evening drained water and dried meat off. Covered meat with mustard and homemade rub. Put meat on smoker at midnight using hickory kingsford and stubbs charcoal. Kept temps 200-240. At 6am covered meat with thick bacon and spritzed with apple cider vinegar. Surface of meat seemed a little dry, wished i had covered in bacon earlier but thought it might hinder smoke flavor gettin in meat. both shoulders were around 160 degrees after 11hrs, wrapped in foil and added a cup of apple juice. Pulled shoulders at 15hrs, IT at 203 each. Shoulders rested about 30 mins. Shoulders turned out real good, meat was easy to pull, bone came right out. Meat was a little drier than normal pork shoulder, but had great flavor. Cranked smoker up to 300 and took 17.5 hrs to reach 203 IT on the ham. The ham did not turn out like shoulders, had to cut meat with knife and was drier than shoulder meat.  Next time would wrap in bacon immediately and pull ham around 160 degrees and just slice like a ham. 













20160527_185226_zps6ae509zy.jpg



__ fracwilt
__ May 30, 2016


----------



## fracwilt (May 30, 2016)

Having issues tryin to add more pics.


----------



## smokinrgv (May 31, 2016)

Wow, that sounds very impressive, and I cannot wait to see those photos you've got coming! My ham turned out nothing like shoulder pulled pork either. Pulled at 195 and let rest for a while. Even though it had that fatty skin cap (trimmed it from a picnic a few weeks back) covering it for most of the cook, it still was a bit dry and we sliced it also. Since then, I have made some pretty delicious chopped ham sandwiches, so I'm still definitely enjoying the meats of my labor! 

I have one more ham in the freezer and I'm gonna try your method too. Brine, rub, wrap in bacon, pull at 160, and slice. Though I don't know what temp to smoke at, 225ish or closer to 275-300? Thoughts?


----------



## lovethemeats (May 31, 2016)

Wow. I wish my meat walked itself to my place. Dry or not. Thats free meat coming to your doorstep.  Still looks good. I bet it tasted good.


----------



## fracwilt (May 31, 2016)

SmokinRGV said:


> Wow, that sounds very impressive, and I cannot wait to see those photos you've got coming! My ham turned out nothing like shoulder pulled pork either. Pulled at 195 and let rest for a while. Even though it had that fatty skin cap (trimmed it from a picnic a few weeks back) covering it for most of the cook, it still was a bit dry and we sliced it also. Since then, I have made some pretty delicious chopped ham sandwiches, so I'm still definitely enjoying the meats of my labor!
> 
> I have one more ham in the freezer and I'm gonna try your method too. Brine, rub, wrap in bacon, pull at 160, and slice. Though I don't know what temp to smoke at, 225ish or closer to 275-300? Thoughts?


 
i'd keep the temps closer to 225. i chopped up the ham i did, been making some nice wraps for lunch and some smoked pork tacos for dinner :)


----------



## fracwilt (May 31, 2016)

Image



__ fracwilt
__ May 31, 2016







after 6 hrs













Image



__ fracwilt
__ May 31, 2016







covered in bacon for remainder of smoke













Image



__ fracwilt
__ May 31, 2016







12 hrs in, about to wrap in foil.













Image



__ fracwilt
__ May 31, 2016







sorry, didn't get any pics of shoulders pulled. had 50 or so hungry people waiting to eat.


----------



## b-one (May 31, 2016)

Looks like they turned out great! If I'm lucky I may get to smoke a red squirrel that got in the building at work! Okay I just want him to leave but I'm taking my bb gun in because he don't want to leave.


----------

